# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Απορία για SN74LS74

## kiros

Έστω ότι στην είσοδο του κυκλώματος δίνουμε κάποια συχνότητα (πχ 100KHz), στις δύο εξόδους τι θα έχουμε;

----------


## FILMAN

Έτσι όπως το βλέπω σε κάθε έξοδο θα έχεις συχνότητα 25kHz και οι ακολουθίες θα είναι 0011... και 1001... για την OUT1 και την OUT2 αντίστοιχα. Δηλαδή θα έχεις 90ο διαφορά φάσης στις ορθογώνιες κυματομορφές εξόδου. Για καμιά οδήγηση βηματικού κινητήρα είναι;

----------

kiros (10-02-16)

----------


## SRF

> Έτσι όπως το βλέπω σε κάθε έξοδο θα έχεις συχνότητα 25kHz και οι ακολουθίες θα είναι 0011... και 1001... για την OUT1 και την OUT2 αντίστοιχα. Δηλαδή θα έχεις 90ο διαφορά φάσης στις ορθογώνιες κυματομορφές εξόδου. Για καμιά οδήγηση βηματικού κινητήρα είναι;



Ορθότατον! Βέβαια είναι για παραγωγή quaduture carrier εδώ! CQUAM συνέχειας?

----------

FILMAN (11-02-16), 

kiros (10-02-16)

----------


## classic

> Έστω ότι στην είσοδο του κυκλώματος δίνουμε κάποια συχνότητα (πχ 100KHz), στις δύο εξόδους τι θα έχουμε;



Δυο σηματα ιδιας φασης 50Hz

----------


## SRF

> Δυο σηματα ιδιας φασης 50Hz



 :Confused1:  Πως το έβγαλες αυτό το συμπερασμα? Δηλαδή θα διαιρούν δια 2000 ?

----------

FILMAN (11-02-16)

----------


## kiros

> Ορθότατον! Βέβαια είναι για παραγωγή quaduture carrier εδώ! CQUAM συνέχειας?



Στον αέρα τα πιάνεις :Wink: .

----------


## kiros

> Έτσι όπως το βλέπω σε κάθε έξοδο θα έχεις συχνότητα 25kHz και οι ακολουθίες θα είναι 0011... και 1001... για την OUT1 και την OUT2 αντίστοιχα. Δηλαδή θα έχεις 90ο διαφορά φάσης στις ορθογώνιες κυματομορφές εξόδου. Για καμιά οδήγηση βηματικού κινητήρα είναι;



Σε ευχαριστώ. Είναι γι'αυτό που είπε ο Γιώργος.

----------


## classic

> Πως το έβγαλες αυτό το συμπερασμα? Δηλαδή θα διαιρούν δια 2000 ?



Πολυ απλα το multisim 12.0 εβγαλε αυτο το αποτελεσμα.

................Ωχχχ τωρα ειδα οτι ειναι 100 ΚΗΖ οποτε η συχνοτητα θα ειναι 50 Khz.... δηλαδη διαιρεση δια 2.....

----------


## chip

Στον jhonson counter *κάθε έξοδος είναι δια 2 του clk του κυκλώματος (είναι σύγχρονος μετρητής)* ενώ χρησιμοποιώντας της εξόδους (όλες) *με αποκωδικοποίηση* η μέτρηση είναι 2^n άρα για την περίπτωση των *2 φλιπ-φλοπ αλλάζει 4 καταστάσεις*.

----------


## FILMAN

> Πολυ απλα το multisim 12.0 εβγαλε αυτο το αποτελεσμα.
> 
> ................Ωχχχ τωρα ειδα οτι ειναι 100 ΚΗΖ οποτε η συχνοτητα θα ειναι 50 Khz.... δηλαδη διαιρεση δια 2.....



Πάλι κάνεις λάθος, διότι ναι μεν το κάθε flip flop θα περνάει την λογική κατάσταση του D στην έξοδό του σε κάθε ανερχόμενο μέτωπο του παλμού εισόδου (= διαίρεση διά 2), επειδή όμως η έξοδος θα αλλάζει λογική κατάσταση κάθε *δεύτερη* τέτοια φορά η τελική συχνότητα εξόδου θα είναι η μισή ακόμα, δηλαδή 25kHz, και φυσικά τα σήματα δεν θα είναι ίδιας φάσης αλλά με διαφορά 90ο.

----------


## FILMAN

> Για καμιά οδήγηση βηματικού κινητήρα είναι;







> Βέβαια είναι για παραγωγή quaduture carrier εδώ! CQUAM συνέχειας?







> Στον αέρα τα πιάνεις.



Εντάξει, έχασα, το παραδέχομαι!  :Unsure:

----------


## FILMAN

> το κύκλωμα αυτό είναι jhonson counter με 2 στάδια και ο jhonson counter για να δουλέψει πρέπει αρχικά να γίνεται reset. Αν η υλοποίηση γίνεται σε κάποιο pld (πχ GAL), cpld, fpga... το ολοκληρωμένο κάνει reset όταν αρχίζει να ξεκινάει, αν όμως χρησιμοποιηθεί όπως δείχνει το κύκλωμα 74LS74 δεν είναι εγγυημένη η αρχική κατάσταση των Flip-Flop και γι αυτό θα πρέπει να εξασφαλιστεί ότι θα γίνεται reset με κάποιο κυκλωματάκι (ή χειροκίνητα)
> 
> Στον jhonson counter *κάθε έξοδος είναι δια 2 του clk του κυκλώματος (είναι σύγχρονος μετρητής)* ενώ χρησιμοποιώντας της εξόδους (όλες) *με αποκωδικοποίηση* η μέτρηση είναι 2^n άρα για την περίπτωση των *2 φλιπ-φλοπ αλλάζει 4 καταστάσεις*.



Θανάση όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω η OUT1 σε κάθε παλμό χρονισμού βγάζει 0011 κ.ο.κ. ενώ η OUT2 βγάζει αντίστοιχα 1001 κ.ο.κ. Αν τα αντιστοιχίσεις θα δεις ότι υπάρχουν οι παρακάτω καταστάσεις:

OUT1: 0
OUT2: 1

OUT1: 0
OUT2: 0

OUT1: 1
OUT2: 0

OUT1: 1
OUT2: 1

Άρα λοιπόν όποια και να ήταν η αρχική κατάσταση σίγουρα περιλαμβάνεται στην ακολουθία και το κύκλωμα με τον επόμενο παλμό χρονισμού απλά θα πάει στην επόμενη κατάσταση. Δηλαδή δεν χρειάζεται set / reset εκτός βέβαια αν θέλουμε να ξεκινάει από μια συγκεκριμένη κατάσταση. Αλλά αν αυτό που ενδιαφέρει είναι απλά η παραγωγή των συγκεκριμένων ακολουθιών τότε δεν χρειάζεται κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## chip

*Φίλλιπα έχεις δίκιο δεν θέλει RESET
*
Το διόρθωσα (έσβησα) τώρα μήπως κάποιος δει μόνο το δικό μου post και τον παρασύρω σε λάθος συμπεράσματα.

----------


## classic

> Πάλι κάνεις λάθος, διότι ναι μεν το κάθε flip flop θα περνάει την λογική κατάσταση του D στην έξοδό του σε κάθε ανερχόμενο μέτωπο του παλμού εισόδου (= διαίρεση διά 2), επειδή όμως η έξοδος θα αλλάζει λογική κατάσταση κάθε *δεύτερη* τέτοια φορά η τελική συχνότητα εξόδου θα είναι η μισή ακόμα, δηλαδή 25kHz, και φυσικά τα σήματα δεν θα είναι ίδιας φάσης αλλά με διαφορά 90ο.



Τι να πω....
Εαν το multisim κανει λαθος τοτε κανω και εγω

----------


## classic

Την ξερετε την παροιμια "δεν g@μιομαστε να ασπρισουμε!!!!".
Ξαναδοκιμασα στον εξομοιωτη και αυτη την φορα τα εβγαλε οπως ακριβως λεει ο Filman. Συχνοτητα 1/4 της αρχικης και οι εξοδοι σε διαφορα φασης 90 μοιρων.
Μαλλον γριπιασμενος θα ηταν!!!

----------


## chip

........................

----------


## FILMAN

Είναι διά 4 διότι στην ακολουθία κάθε εξόδου έχει πάντα δύο 1 ή δύο 0 κολλητά, οπότε η διάρκεια κάθε 0 ή 1 *φαίνεται* να είναι η διπλάσια.

----------


## chip

σωστά κάπου έκαψα το μυαλό μου!

----------


## SRF

Χμμμ... ωραία ΑΣΚΗΣΗ, για εξετάσεις, τελικά είναι αυτή η συνδεσμολογία!!!

----------

FILMAN (12-02-16)

----------

